# نسخ



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
استغربت قبل عدة سنين عندما علمت أن كلمة «النسخ» في العربية معناها الأصلي «الحذف» أو «المسح»، فما الكلمة الأنسب لنصف مفهوم النسخ بمعناه الحديث؟ النقل يعني حذف الشيء من مكانه الأصلي ووضعه في مكان آخر. أنا أريد كلمة تفيد جعل نسخة من الشيء في مكان جديد والإبقاء على النسخة الأصلية في المكان القديم. هل نقول مثلا الاستنساخ؟

وشكرا​


----------



## salsabeel

ممكن 
طباعة أو إطبع


----------



## barkoosh

وما الداعي إلى استعمال كلمة غير "نسخ" للتعبير عما تريده؟ من يعرف اليوم المعنى القديم والمهجور والممات للكلمة؟ كل الناس يفهمون كلمة "نسخ" بالمعنى الحديث

في الجاهلية، استُعملت كلمة "الربّ" (معرّفة) للإشارة إلى ملك. لكنها لا تُستعمل اليوم إلا للإشارة إلى الله تعالى. لا أحد اليوم يستطيع القول: استُخدمت "الربّ" في العربية قديمًا للإشارة إلى ملك وهذا يعني أنه يمكنني اليوم استعمالها للإشارة إلى حاكم أو رئيس أو ملك. فما يهم هو الاستعمال المتعارف عليه اليوم


----------



## إسكندراني

ربّ أسرة
ربّة منزل
ربّ مواشي
الخ
لا زالت مستعملة في سياقات أخرى أيضا، أعتقد في المغرب وموريتانيا يقولون مثلا رب الحانوت (صاحب المحل)ـ
سؤالي هل توجد أصلا كلمة في العربية تفيد هذا المعنى؟ ألا نستطيع فعل أي شيء غير تغيير المعنى الأصلي، يعني لم أكن لأمانع لو كانت كلمة نادرة قديمة، لكنها ترد في القرآن وأيضا في كتب العلوم الشرعية مثلا ليست نادرة ما قد يسبب خلط

أما الطباعة، فلها معنى مختلف شيء ما.
مثلا أريد أن أقول (سأكتب ما كتبته في كراستي كي أتذكره)ـ
أنت لا تطبع
بل نقول تنسخ
ولكن النسخ أصلا يعني حذف الأصلي
ولو قلنا تنقل
فالنقل يفيد أنك أخذت الشيء الأصلي ووضعته في كراستك
وهو ما لم يحدث


----------



## barkoosh

قصدت كلمة "الرب" معرّفة بأل التعريف لا مضافة
"الرب: اسم الله تعالى (يستعمل بالألف واللام أو مضافا) ولا يستعمل بالألف واللام إلا له تعالى"
(المعجم العربي الأساسي)

على كل حال كنت أظن أن "نسخ" بمعناها العصري هو استعمال حديث. ولكن تذكر أمهات المعاجم كلمة نسخ أيضًا بمعنى: اكتتابك كتاباً عن كتاب حرفاً بحرف، شأنها شأن انتسخ واستنسخ


----------



## salsabeel

اعتقد لا يوجد بديل عن كلمة نسخ في اللغة العربية فهي تحتمل عدة معاني

نَسَخَ - معجم المعاني

أما عن كلمة تقارب  معنى كلمة نسخ -

مرادفات كلمة نسخ - معجم المعاني


----------



## إسكندراني

الرب معرفة لا أسمع أحد يستعملها إلا المسيحيون
ما أستغربه غياب المترادفات وهو أمر نادر في العربية
شكرا


----------



## Bakr

إسكندراني said:


> ربّ أسرة
> ربّة منزل
> ربّ مواشي
> الخ
> لا زالت مستعملة في سياقات أخرى أيضا، أعتقد في المغرب وموريتانيا يقولون مثلا رب الحانوت (صاحب المحل)ـ



لم أسمع بها يا اسكندراني في المغرب، ولكنها تستعمل في المجال السياسي 
رب/أرباب العمل


----------



## إسكندراني

Bakr said:


> لم أسمع بها يا اسكندراني في المغرب، ولكنها تستعمل في المجال السياسي
> رب/أرباب العمل


عفوا في موريتانيا يقولون على ما أظن رب الحانوت
وفي المغرب كما ناقشنا من قبل مولى الحانوت


----------



## Arabic Guru

*ويقولون أيضاً رب البندورة*


----------



## إسكندراني

Arabic Guru said:


> *ويقولون أيضاً رب البندورة*


ومعناها؟


----------



## salsabeel

رب البندورة هي خلاصة البندورة المطبوخة تستخدم في الطهي وتكون ثخينة


----------



## Bakr

إسكندراني said:


> وفي المغرب كما ناقشنا من قبل مولى الحانوت


آه، في المغرب نقول مول الحانوت، ونقول أيضا مولات الدار أي ربة البيت، وأبناء بعض المناطق في المغرب مثل مدينة مكناس/ومراكش حين يتحدث معك سوف يقول لك مولاي مثل حضرتك أو أفندم أو يا سيدي مجاملة...ولكنك قلت رب الحانوت ولم أفهم المغزى


----------



## Abu Talha

وعليكم السلام
يبدو أن استعمال الكلمة نسخ للمعاني المقصود ثابت في العربية التراثية. فورد في صحيح البخاري في باب جمع القرآن:‏


> حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى، حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ شِهَابٍ، أَنَّ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ، حَدَّثَهُ أَنَّ حُذَيْفَةَ بْنَ الْيَمَانِ قَدِمَ عَلَى عُثْمَانَ وَكَانَ يُغَازِي أَهْلَ الشَّأْمِ فِي فَتْحِ إِرْمِينِيَةَ وَأَذْرَبِيجَانَ مَعَ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ فَأَفْزَعَ حُذَيْفَةَ اخْتِلاَفُهُمْ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ فَقَالَ حُذَيْفَةُ لِعُثْمَانَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَدْرِكْ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَخْتَلِفُوا فِي الْكِتَابِ اخْتِلاَفَ الْيَهُودِ وَالنَّصَارَى فَأَرْسَلَ عُثْمَانُ إِلَى حَفْصَةَ أَنْ أَرْسِلِي إِلَيْنَا بِالصُّحُفِ *نَنْسَخُهَا* فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ ثُمَّ نَرُدُّهَا إِلَيْكِ فَأَرْسَلَتْ بِهَا حَفْصَةُ إِلَى عُثْمَانَ فَأَمَرَ زَيْدَ بْنَ ثَابِتٍ وَعَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ وَسَعِيدَ بْنَ الْعَاصِ وَعَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ هِشَامٍ *فَنَسَخُوهَا* فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ وَقَالَ عُثْمَانُ لِلرَّهْطِ الْقُرَشِيِّينَ الثَّلاَثَةِ إِذَا اخْتَلَفْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ وَزَيْدُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ فِي شَىْءٍ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ فَاكْتُبُوهُ بِلِسَانِ قُرَيْشٍ فَإِنَّمَا نَزَلَ بِلِسَانِهِمْ فَفَعَلُوا حَتَّى إِذَا *نَسَخُوا* الصُّحُفَ فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ رَدَّ عُثْمَانُ الصُّحُفَ إِلَى حَفْصَةَ وَأَرْسَلَ إِلَى كُلِّ أُفُقٍ بِمُصْحَفٍ مِمَّا *نَسَخُوا* وَأَمَرَ بِمَا سِوَاهُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ فِي كُلِّ صَحِيفَةٍ أَوْ مُصْحَفٍ أَنْ يُحْرَقَ‏.‏


المرجع: http://sunnah.com/bukhari/66/9


----------



## إسكندراني

رائع شكرا لك


----------



## Abu Talha

عفوًا، أي خدمة.


----------

